# مفارش رووعه بخامات ممتازه قطن ميه بالميه الوانها ا ماتروح ممتازه



## مسوقة26 (5 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
مفارش رووعه بخامات ممتازه قطن ميه بالميه الوانها ا ماتروح ممتازه اغسليها بالينور او كمفورت ومويه بس ماتروح الوانها ونفس الصوره الاشكال والالوان ومحتوى المفرش سته قطع اربع مخدات اثنين صغيره اثنين كبيره شرشف مغاط ولحاااف محشي 

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8






9





10

**






11

**





12

**



*
*
13

**



*

15
*.





16

**





17
**



*


18*



*

19
*



*


20
*





21





22







23





24





25









26







27





28






اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واكفني عمن سواك




*


----------

